# Work food ? ?



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

hi guys help !

i am a full time driver and am struggling for things to eat when at work '? im trying to get bigger , i cant really think of anything to eat whilst at work ? other than the usual rubbish , crisps , choc bars , ect ? what do u guys think ? any ideas welcome ? sometimes i dont eat at work as i dont wanna eat rubbish ? heellpp "" thanks

andy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bump for Slamdog. He's a lorry driver and has the same issues - but he's come up with a few recipes and quick fixes. I'll PM him.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

prep your meals the night before . tuppaware is your friend , pack up chiken and rice , a couple of protien shakes , some fruit some water and away you go .


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

nice one dmcc ! i dont think i have ever eaten cold chicken or rice ? is it horrible ? that sounds pathetic ! thanks


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

andzlea69 said:


> nice one dmcc ! i dont think i have ever eaten cold chicken or rice ? is it horrible ? that sounds pathetic ! thanks


I have most of my food in work cold unless im lucky and there is a microwave close it not that bad really


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Have PM'd Slamdog with this thread. TBH I eat cold cooked chicken every day and cold rice is OK as long as it's been cooked and stored properly.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

I work night shifts in a call centre, i am in the same boat,unless i want crisps,chocolate or coffee i am kinda goosed. I take in fruit/protein bars/protein shakes/and pro plus to get me through lol


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

andzlea69 said:


> nice one dmcc ! i dont think i have ever eaten cold chicken or rice ? is it horrible ? that sounds pathetic ! thanks


R u kiddin me i eat this cold on a daily basis and i can tell you it tastes awesom 100% better than that junk food your talking about mate

prepare ya food the night before bud eg,pasta,boiled eggs,protien shake with oats,tinned tuna,fruits,cashew nuts the list goes on


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

ok cool well im gonna try some pasta and boiled chicken tomoz i think with some oat bars i dont have any shakes at tho mo what should i get ?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ok, just got this prior to going to work...

have a search for 'fast food'

tonight i'm taking museli mush, apples and another dish of scrambled eggs with curly cale and fetta cheese...

that is enough for 3-4 meals throughout the night, and i also have a shaker with a protein shake mix ready to be made up.

other things i take... lumps of steak, cold chicken, turkey steaks, raw black pudding, greek sausages, leftover chilli...

i'll do more when i finish in the morning but that gives you some ideas


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

andzlea69 said:


> ok cool well im gonna try some pasta and boiled chicken tomoz i think with some oat bars i dont have any shakes at tho mo what should i get ?


 I currently use vanilla whey from myprotien.co.uk it tastes the bomb wiyh water and mixes really well


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

cool ill have to order some of that !!


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html

have a read here mate!

And a wee look here a training

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/28936-basic-compound-routine-beginners.html


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Have PM'd Slamdog with this thread. TBH I eat cold cooked chicken every day and cold rice is OK as long as it's been cooked and stored properly.


Im a full time driver to, and this is what i do.

i cook everything the night before and put it in tubs, and you will get used to the cold rice.lol


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

depending on what you drive, you can use the truck to re-heat stuff.....

we have a mixture of fh12 volvos and r420 scanias at our depot, both of which you can get a curry foil on the exhaust pipe and run the engine for a few mins....

I tend to eat cold though, cos I can't be bothered to stop most of the time. As for cooking, i usually do mine whilst i'm doing the main meal in the evening, so its as fresh as possible for the shift ahead. As well as the mush, the egg/cheese/greens meals i do turkey strips in nandos sauce, thin sliced steak, chicken breasts, tuna, chilli concarne, mince and onion, and any leftover veg from the main meal...

I have a 'polar gear' lunchbox, a soft insulated type one which can hold two of the 1litre clip lid tubs which should be 4 servings worth, as well as a couple of bits of fruit in the lid. I also take a 2 litre fizzy pop bottle of tap water as well.. it makes my bag heavy at the start of the shift but very light at the end...

eating well on the road is an art form, especially if you are a canteen lover. I have the chance to eat very cheap canteen food most nights but avoid it like the plague, not cos it is crap per se, but because you a) have to take whats on offer and B) you don't get a choice in the ingredients. I tend to eat in the cab whilst driving or whilst waiting to get loaded/tipped. I get strange looks from some drivers when i'm in the tesco dc waiting rooms cos i take in my lunchbox but who cares... i'm not the one raiding the choccy machine at 50p a bar, or drinking gallons of fizzy liquid death. I do drink the free coffee though even though it tastes like shyte most of the time....

its all down to preparation. if you can't be bothered to cook then you make it harder to eat well, although not impossible. most of our deliveries are close to 24 hour tesco stores and you can normally park an artic in the car park at night and buy cooked chicken or the foil packed tuna bags. again, preparation means you don't have to struggle to eat or give in to the service station crap.


----------

